# My new Standard Top Shot MORE THAN I EXPECTED!



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First of all I have small chubby hands, so therefore I shoot small slingshots. I received this Standard Top Shot from Bill And Daranda Hays. Took it out to see how it shot. Both my pinky and my ring finger fit into the slotted handle. This brings the stability of this slingshot to a whole new level for me. NOT SAYING THIS IS WHAT Bill HAD IN MIND, it just works for me. One other person with larger hands and had no trouble. It's lightweight, sturdy and a blast to shoot. It is now my favorite everyday carry.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I got his brother I'll post it later on


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great!!!!! Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I really like that one!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah I really like that shooter as well..think it has my name on it as well...Boy oh Boy want one of those shooters..

well maybe good ole santa will send me a new shooter this year~AKAOldmiser


----------

